
Ask HN: Is it possible to change job from front-end to back-end? - valehelle
Hi everyone, I am primarily a front-end developer doing React and React Native for 4+ years. However I recently discovered Elixir(Phoenix) and fell in love with the language.
Unfortunately Elixir is a back-end language and all the jobs I search requires 3+ year experience in the back-end which I do not have. 
Have any of you guys have experience in switching successfully? If yes how did you do it.
======
IloveHN84
Yes of course. Backend is a really deep concept, that goes from Database to
Monitoring to deployment to API design. Pick an initial path (e.g. LAMP stack
- Linux Apache MySQL PHP for instance, one of the most used on web, rich of
resources and documentation) and try to design your DB Schema + API. Start
without a framework just to learn the basics, then don't reinvent the wheel
and stick to one of the existing Rapid Application Development Frameworks. It
will go faster

------
throw03172019
Doesn’t hurt to apply. You can show off your side projects using the language
you like. Just be hungry to learn and improve.

